# ||| MEXICO ||| cities and towns...



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello every one in any part of the world, i share to you.. all these pics are from México, my country...
and all these pics have taken for me...
greetings...

and i hope you enjoy it...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mexico in the world...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*The United States of Mexico...*

Well the official name of Mexico is: "The United States of Mexico"
we have 31 states and 1 Capital city... (Mexito city)


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Orizaba, Veracruz...(1)*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mazamitla, Jalisco...(1)*


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

beautiful pics


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

i have never gone to Orizaba, it looks pretty nice


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Rey_Arturo said:


> beautiful pics



thanks...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

MexCorp.teen said:


> i have never gone to Orizaba, it looks pretty nice


Yes it really is.. later i'll upload more...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tlacotalpan, Veracruz...(1)*


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

orale grande sos grande...!!!!


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Ciudad de Zacatecas...(1)*

well and in your honor, "rey_arturo", here is a part of Zacatecas...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*more from Zacatecas city...*


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

zacatecas beautiful, when I lived in mexico frequently traveled to this wonderful city.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Rey_Arturo said:


> zacatecas beautiful, when I lived in mexico frequently traveled to this wonderful city.


A mi tambien me gusta mucho Zacatecas, pero que piesas de Guanajuato?


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Ciudad de Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Ciudad de Aguascalientes..(2)*


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice pics, I would like to meet some day Tlacotalpan, looks very nice, I know all the others cities and they are beutifull, my favorite is Guanajuato

Regards


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

gerardo16 said:


> Very nice pics, I would like to meet some day Tlacotalpan, looks very nice, I know all the others cities and they are beutifull, my favorite is Guanajuato
> 
> Regards


hey you're rigth Tlacotalpan, is really beutiful and magical town special because it is on the river side...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*El cañon del sumidero, Chiapas...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tlacotalpan, Veracruz*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tlacotalpan, Veracruz...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tequila, Jalisco*

Where the most mexican drink is... Tequila


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tequila, Jalisco...*


----------



## jonaska (Dec 22, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> what a beautiful is Mexico! I'd like to know it but it's so expensive to travel to there. I live in southern Chile and travelling from here to there is like if you tavelled from Mexico to China, 24 hours sat! Well, when it exist a faster mean of transportation surely I'll be there those wonderful places.
> *ps: I didn't have idea in Mexico exist crocodiles.!!*


i must tell in Chiapas there are a lot of crocodriles--- here, also exists the blue crocodile!
weird...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mazamitla, Jalisco...*

_The Cabins..._


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mazamitla, Jalisco... more cabins...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato, city..*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*El cañon del sumidero, Chiapas*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*El cañon del sumidero, Chiapas...*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

historical and green country, mexico has a great potential:cheers:


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes i agre...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Aguascalientes, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi city....*

....


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, city..*


----------



## Chabelo_el_Blanco (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol only mexicans post here...que pena que a nadie fuera de México parezca importarle este thread


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Xilitla, San Luis Potosi.*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tequila, Jalisco...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Luis Potisi, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sierra Gorda, Queretaro...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*

the next is a important colonial city...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*zacatecas, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas, city...*


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice pics, I really enjoy your thread

You have visited some of the most beutifull places in Mexico, I have been in most of them also, but not all, so you are giving me ideas about which places I have to visit in future

BTW you are very good taking pictures

Regards


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Queretaro city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Queretaro city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Queretaro city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Puebla, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Puebla city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Puebla, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Puebla, city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Pantanal, Nayarit...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

------------------------


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Pantanal, Nayart...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Pantanal, Nayarit, is located a few miles from the international airport's Tepic, and so, like 30 minutes from Tepic, the capital city of nayarit..


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

------------------------


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Guanajuato...*

GUANAJUATO city...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias por estas maravillosas fotos!!! Gracias por compartir la belleza de pueblos, ciudades y paisajes de Mexico. Un saludo.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

the last pictures i have taken...

some of _Talpa de Allende_, Jalisco...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Sebastian del Oeste, Jalisco...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*San Sebastian del Oeste, Jalisco...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice, but I definetly don't want to go to a place where yo can't trust the police. And I'm sorry about that.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

and now, a little for *Mascota*, Jalisco, another little town...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pics Cesar

Regards


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Queretaro city...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## -kezadags- (May 6, 2008)

^^ padrisimas fotos!!! felicidades


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

-kezadags- said:


> ^^ padrisimas fotos!!! felicidades


gracias... buena firma!!!


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

this is the last pics, from *Tlacotalpan*, _Veracruz_... a smal tonw located at the river side, and is a World Heritage by UNESCO.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ese no es el pueblo de Verano de Amor? jaja


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

preciosa recopilación revise el thread de pies a cabeza.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> Ese no es el pueblo de Verano de Amor? jaja


pues si, asi se hara mas popular...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Rey_Arturo said:


> preciosa recopilación revise el thread de pies a cabeza.


muchas gracias

y aún hay mas :cheers:


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

this is: San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, the last mexican town, World heritage by _UNESCO_.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

some others towns from _*Queretaro*_...


* 1.Jalpan*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

* 2. Tancoyol*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

cesar-in said:


>


Me gusta esta foto de la Ciudad de Puebla Mexico.
^^^^

And Thanks (cesar-in) for all the pictures. I live in New York City, and wen I was traveling in Mexico I feel more secure there than in many parts of New York City.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

^^ that's a good point...


now from a lagoon, named: *Santa Maria del Oro*, *Nayarit*.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

and now is *Aguascalientes*, city...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice pictures of Aguascalientes, thankyou (Cesar-in).
:cheers:


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

and now is the turn of : *Zacatecas*...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

a mi me encanta zacatecas hace poco más de un año andaba caminando por sus calles además de pasarmela chidisimo.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Rey_Arturo said:


> a mi me encanta zacatecas hace poco más de un año andaba caminando por sus calles además de pasarmela chidisimo.


asi es verdaderamente chido...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

MAZAMITLA, JALISCO (the cabins)


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

mazamitla para mi es revelador este rincon de méxico en realidad no sabia de su existencia hasta hace poco y eso viviendo aca en europa. Eso estara lejos de GDL :?


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellente! 



Gracias



:horse:


----------



## vikiossaga (Feb 6, 2008)

ahh no sabia de estos foros la verdad iincreibles tus fotos


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

gracias y bienvenido al foro...:cheers:


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Zacatecas*​


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

zacatecas a mi me gusta y mi regreso a méxico ire a ese estado de nueva cuenta. jaja que extraño es regresar la próxima semana al país.


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

Very nice pics my friend!! They made me feel very proud of my country. Cheers


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Rey_Arturo said:


> zacatecas a mi me gusta y mi regreso a méxico ire a ese estado de nueva cuenta. jaja que extraño es regresar la próxima semana al país.


oye pues que bien, recuerda visitar mazamitla, je esta a solo 2 horas de GDL
te recomiendo que rentes una cabaña y pases una noche ahi esta increible...


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

mexicaninmontreal said:


> Very nice pics my friend!! They made me feel very proud of my country. Cheers


you're welcome, and :cheers: for mexico...


----------



## tapatiogdl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excelnte zacatecas, me encanta esa ciudad, el clima, la gente, su historia, tiene un encanto especial, gracias Cesar In por el Update.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

cesar-in said:


> oye pues que bien, recuerda visitar mazamitla, je esta a solo 2 horas de GDL
> te recomiendo que rentes una cabaña y pases una noche ahi esta increible...


^^es extraño jaja ir de vacaciones a México, pero bueno ya les contare que onda como me fue por allá.


----------



## manhuel (Mar 19, 2009)

impresionante


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

more of *ZACATECAS*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

my city: GUADALAJARA


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

more from my city:
*GUADALAJARA, jalisco...*

some buildings, here is the city where i live.

builindg STERLING


building from the local tv: SJRTV


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

building on la paz av.


Aura building on the puerta de hierro neighborhood:


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

Telmex auditorium:


Guadalajara University:


----------



## Flight-FGB (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone. I really like all these pictures.These pictures are seem to be amazing. I really enjoyed to view this pictures. Highly appreciated


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful Zacatecas, my grandmother goes to there about once a year and she says it´s a very quiet and relaxing place. BTW I´m starting to miss Guadalajara... I went to there last year and went for a walk to the downtown at night. I tried to take pictures of University of Guadalajara, but the security guards and some cops didn´t allow me to do that...


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done! This thread is pure gold.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

El Mariachi said:


> Well done! This thread is pure gold.


^^
thanks!! to everyone in theirs comments ...
and greetings..
:cheers:


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

*Mexico Colonial*



Chabelo_el_Blanco said:


> Lol only mexicans post here...que pena que a nadie fuera de México parezca importarle este thread


Hola, Yo creo que los hilos son de importancia para la gente local o del pais donde esta el hilo, pero claro de ves en cuando alguien con curiosidad visita esta pagina(s).. Lo mismo es cierto de otras localidades.. El Mundo es enorme. Gracias a estos hilos nos damos cuenta de la belleza natural y lo creado por la inmaginacion humana .. arquitectura y desarollos urbanos.... Gracias por las fotos y comentarios.


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

*Mexico Colonial*



cesar-in said:


>


Que lugar tan magico..


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

The bigest lake from Mexico:

*Chapala*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Chapala, Jalisco*


----------



## oernesto (Jun 15, 2009)

Excelente thread cesar-in. Gracias por mostrar a nuestro México. kay:


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Paztcuaro, Michoacan, Mexico*

_The lake of Paztcuaro, on a boat to Janitzio island..._


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

*Janitzio island...*


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

this is a cemetery on the island...


----------

